# حينما تبكى الانثى



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2011)

لمـاذا تبــكى الانــثى؟





هـل لانـه فـقدت حـب
 ام لانـه فقـدت قـلب؟

 ام لانه عثرت على حب
 ام لانه عثرت على قلب
 الانثى
 كائن ومخلوق غريب
 وتركيبه غريبه
 تاره تجده قوية تقود جيوش
 وتاره تجده لطيفة وناعمه تحتاج الى الحنان
 وايضا
 يظل السؤال مستمر!!
 لماذا تبكى الانثى؟
 ولمن تبكى؟​​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لمـاذا تبــكى الانــثى؟​​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...




موضوع حلو اوي

تسلم ايدك
من وجهة نظري ان المراة بطبعها حساس وبطلع ما بداخلها من حزن بالبكاء

ولمن بقي بردو لعدة اسباب فالمرأة رقيقة الاحساس يعني بتبكي من اقل شئ ممكن تحس انه ضايقها​


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع حلو اوي
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> من وجهة نظري ان المراة بطبعها حساس وبطلع ما بداخلها من حزن بالبكاء
> ...


يعنى هو الراجل الى مش بيحس يعنى
محنا بنحس برضو
هههههههههههههههههههه
انا بعتقد ان الانسان الاكتر حساسبية هو من يبكى
او بمعنى اصح الانسان الى بيحس
لكن فيه ناس مش بتحس
هههههههههه
ربنا يباركك
 شكرا للمرور


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

موضوعك جميل سرجيوس 
الانسان الحساس جدا هو من يبكى 
وهذا ليس ضعفا 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 أبريل 2011)

الانثى بطبيعتها حساسة تبكي حين تعبر عن مشاعرها
 سواء كانت مشاعر حزن او فرح ​ 
مرسي للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوعك جميل سرجيوس
> الانسان الحساس جدا هو من يبكى
> وهذا ليس ضعفا
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


اتفق معاك يا باشا
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> الانثى بطبيعتها حساسة تبكي حين تعبر عن مشاعرها
> سواء كانت مشاعر حزن او فرح ​
> مرسي للموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​


والرجاله بتحس برضو
هههههههههههههه
شكرا يا قمر عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (15 أبريل 2011)

امممممممممممممممممم

مش عارف مش اشتغلت ست قبل كده هههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد موضوع رائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

علميا النساء يذرفن  الدموع في اغلب الاحيان حين يشعرن أنهن لسن علي ما يرام وحين يواجهن خلافات  يصعب حلها او حين يتذكرن احداثا من الماضي.
وفي المقابل، فإن الرجال يبكين في اغلب الاحيان تعاطفا او في حال فشل علاقة ما.لكن وبكاء  المرأة الذى يراه البعض أكثر من اللازم لا يرجع فقط إلى طبيعة المرأة  الفسيولوجية او النفسية وإنما يعود أيضا إلى أسباب علمية، فالمرأة أكثر  بكاء من الرجل بسبب هرمون يدعى "البرولاكتين" وهذا الهرمون يفرزه الجسم كرد  فعل للتوتر والأحزان ولمشاعر الاكتئاب التي تنتاب المرأة وهو يرتبط  بالبكاء .. يعنى لاسباب علمية اهه مش فقريين احنا ههههههه بس الدموع عموما مفيدة يعنى بس متكتروش


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> امممممممممممممممممم
> 
> مش عارف مش اشتغلت ست قبل كده هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههههه
طب جرب اشتغل كدة
ههههههههه
بس بجد اعتقد ان لكي خلفيه برضو
شكرا يا ريس عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> علميا النساء يذرفن  الدموع في اغلب الاحيان حين يشعرن أنهن لسن علي ما يرام وحين يواجهن خلافات  يصعب حلها او حين يتذكرن احداثا من الماضي.
> وفي المقابل، فإن الرجال يبكين في اغلب الاحيان تعاطفا او في حال فشل علاقة ما.لكن وبكاء  المرأة الذى يراه البعض أكثر من اللازم لا يرجع فقط إلى طبيعة المرأة  الفسيولوجية او النفسية وإنما يعود أيضا إلى أسباب علمية، فالمرأة أكثر  بكاء من الرجل بسبب هرمون يدعى "البرولاكتين" وهذا الهرمون يفرزه الجسم كرد  فعل للتوتر والأحزان ولمشاعر الاكتئاب التي تنتاب المرأة وهو يرتبط  بالبكاء .. يعنى لاسباب علمية اهه مش فقريين احنا ههههههه بس الدموع عموما مفيدة يعنى بس متكتروش


هههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ريس شكلك دكتور
ههههههه
شكرا يا ريس عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

الانثى بتبكى كتيرررر
لانها حساسىة جدا واكتر حاجة تبكيها الجرح او الغدر والخيانة
موضوع حلو قووووووى


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

بتبكى عشان بتحس وعندها مشاعر 

شكرا سرجيوس للموضوع الحلو

واديك تقييم زى بعضه :99:


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> الانثى بتبكى كتيرررر
> لانها حساسىة جدا واكتر حاجة تبكيها الجرح او الغدر والخيانة
> موضوع حلو قووووووى


ماشى يا عم الحساس
يا رب تحسى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بتبكى عشان بتحس وعندها مشاعر
> 
> شكرا سرجيوس للموضوع الحلو
> 
> واديك تقييم زى بعضه :99:


مش عارف اودى جميلك فين
اهو القرابة بتحن برضو
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ماشى يا عم الحساس
> يا رب تحسى
> ههههههههههههههه



اية يارب تحسى دى
يا سرج ماشى  ههههههههه
انا بتكلم جد مش زى الاولاد
ودايما بيكونوا هما السبب


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> اية يارب تحسى دى
> يا سرج ماشى  ههههههههه
> انا بتكلم جد مش زى الاولاد
> ودايما بيكونوا هما السبب


هو مكفكيش الخناقه هناك
جايه تتخنقى هنا
وتعملى فتنه
بين الولاد والبنات
عنصرى الامه
هههههههههههههه
بس يا بت
بدل ما اضربك
ههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

[/FONT] لماذا تبكى الانثى؟

تبكي ... لانه لا يوجد من يعتبرها انسانة بل كل تافه ظن نفسه رجلا يدوس عليها وكانها قطعة قماش بالية

تبكي ... لانه لايوجد من يؤمن ان للمراة مشاعر واحاسيس زي باقي البشر

تبكي ... لان المجتمع الغبي الذكوري بتاعنا لا يعتبر المراة سوى اداة للتفريغ و التفريخ


لهذا تبكي الانثى


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

خناقة اية وفتنة اية
البنات من نفسها
بتحب الاولاد لية 
علشان مش مغرورين ولا كدابين ولا خاينين
هههههههه فهمتنى
وبعدين تضرب مين انت تعرف
بتكلم مين


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> لماذا تبكى الانثى؟
> 
> تبكي ... لانه لا يوجد من يعتبرها انسانة بل كل تافه ظن نفسه رجلا يدوس عليها وكانها قطعة قماش بالية
> 
> ...



بصى يا قمر
لو بجد دا تفكير الرجال فالست ,فانا بجد اسف لانى راجل
الست او البنت دى شىء جميل جدا
وحلو اوى,ونعمه من ربنا
بس بجد فيه ناس مش بتقدره
ومش بتعرف انه شىء غالى وثمين
الانجيل بيقول امرة غاليه الثمن ثمنه يفوق اللاءلى
بجد
محدش هيحس بيكى الا حد فاقد الشىء دا
ربنا معاكى
ويبعد عن نسل المراة كل فكر فاشل ووحش
عمر المراة ما كنت اداة للتفريغ ابدا
المراة دى امى واختى وصديقتى ومراتى وحببتى
وزى الولد
ربنا معاكى يا قمر
(بلاش الحزن دا)
علشان مضربكيش
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> خناقة اية وفتنة اية
> البنات من نفسها
> بتحب الاولاد لية
> علشان مش مغرورين ولا كدابين ولا خاينين
> ...


شوفتى ردى الى فوق يا معلم
ههههههههههههههههههه
شوفتيه صح
خسارة فكيى بقى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

لا والنبى  ما شوفت حاجة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههه
سلامة النظر يا عمو


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

معلش يا بنى
العتب على النظر والسن خلاص راحت علينا


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

عاجوزة انتى اوووووووووووى
هههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بصى يا قمر
> لو بجد دا تفكير الرجال فالست ,فانا بجد اسف لانى راجل
> الست او البنت دى شىء جميل جدا
> وحلو اوى,ونعمه من ربنا
> ...



شئنا ام ابينا يبقى ده هو نظرة اغلبية الرجالة للمراة
ومعلش سامحني الكثير من الرجالة لبيقولو العكس بيكونو مش قصدين لبيقولوه اصلا
لو كنت مراة كنت هتفهم كلامي كويس لكن بما انك راجل فده مستحيل
 احمد ربك بليار مرة في اليوم لانه خلقك راجل مش مراة


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

اة عجوزة قوى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شئنا ام ابينا يبقى ده هو نظرة اغلبية الرجالة للمراة
> ومعلش سامحني الكثير من الرجالة لبيقولو العكس بيكونو مش قصدين لبيقولوه اصلا
> لو كنت مراة كنت هتفهم كلامي كويس لكن بما انك راجل فده مستحيل
> احمد ربك بليار مرة في اليوم لانه خلقك راجل مش مراة


انتى قلتى الاغلبيه
بس فيه رجاله بتققدر المراة>>>>>>>>>1
لو انا بكدب عليكى هستفاد ايه؟>>>>>>>>2
انا بشكر ربنا لانه خلقنى كدة
بس لو كنت بنت برضو هشكرو
ظ


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> اة عجوزة قوى
> هههههههههههههههه


يعنى اقولك يا تيتا
ولا ايه
ههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شئنا ام ابينا يبقى ده هو نظرة اغلبية الرجالة للمراة
> ومعلش سامحني الكثير من الرجالة لبيقولو العكس بيكونو مش قصدين لبيقولوه اصلا
> لو كنت مراة كنت هتفهم كلامي كويس لكن بما انك راجل فده مستحيل
> احمد ربك بليار مرة في اليوم لانه خلقك راجل مش مراة





لالالا معلش انجلا
انا برفض كلامك دة المراءة دى حاجة
حلوة قوى كل الصفات الحلوة فيها
غير الراجل خالص  
حتى دايما يقولوا الراجل خشن والست حنينة كل القفات الحلوة فى المراة


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> لالالا معلش انجلا
> انا برفض كلامك دة المراءة دى حاجة
> حلوة قوى كل الصفات الحلوة فيها
> غير الراجل خالص
> حتى دايما يقولوا الراجل خشن والست حنينة كل القفات الحلوة فى المراة


ونتى بقى تبع
الستات الحنينه.؟
بطلى كدب
انا اكتر واحد عرف كويس
ههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يعنى اقولك يا تيتا
> ولا ايه
> ههههههه



هههههههههه
اة  يتتا
واتكلم معايا
بصوت عالى علشان مش سامعة كويس
ههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ونتى بقى تبع
> الستات الحنينه.؟
> بطلى كدب
> انا اكتر واحد عرف كويس
> ههههههههه




انا كداية
يعنى انا لو مش حنينة كنت رديت عليك
دلوقتى يابنى دة من قلبى الطيب
ههههههههههه
طبعا حنينة مش بنت


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

مش شمعه كويش
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

هههههههه
لسة مش وصلت للمرحلة دى
ههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

سنانك
لسة موجودة؟


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انتى قلتى الاغلبيه
> بس فيه رجاله بتققدر المراة>>>>>>>>>1
> لو انا بكدب عليكى هستفاد ايه؟>>>>>>>>2
> انا بشكر ربنا لانه خلقنى كدة
> ...


انا مش قصدتك انت انا تكلمت على "الاكثر" فلا تفهمني غلط
صحيح في رجالة بتقدر المراة بس بيساوو حوالي واحد في المليون

صدقني الرجالة مش عرفين النعمة لانعم عليهم بيها ربنا لما خلقهم رجالة
وكما قلتلك قبل كده لو كنت مراة هتفهم لانا بقولو


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

اة فى كام واحدة موجودين كدة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> انا مش قصدتك انت انا تكلمت على "الاكثر" فلا تفهمني غلط
> صحيح في رجالة بتقدر المراة بس بيساوو حوالي واحد في المليون
> 
> صدقني الرجالة مش عرفين النعمة لانعم عليهم بيها ربنا لما خلقهم رجالة
> وكما قلتلك قبل كده لو كنت مراة هتفهم لانا بقولو


بالعكس لو كنت مراة مكنتش فهمتك 
انا فهمتك وحسيت بيكى لانى راجل وولد
اغلب الرجال الوحشين دول
ممكن نتجاهلهم
زى ما فيه ستات وحشة برضو فيه رجاله كدة
احنا ليه ديما بنشوف الاغلبيه
ومش بنشوف الاقلية؟
وانتى ليه تترتبطى بحد
من الاغلبية؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> اة فى كام واحدة موجودين كدة
> ههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههه
ممكن 2
او3
ودرس العقل خلاص بالسلامة


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

لا مفيش العقل دة
خالص هههههههههههههه
فى اتين موجودين


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
مين قالك كدة


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

حد اعرفة 
اسمة سرج اوعى
تكدب وتقول مش قولت


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

سرج مش بيقول كدة خالص


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> لالالا معلش انجلا
> انا برفض كلامك دة المراءة دى حاجة
> حلوة قوى كل الصفات الحلوة فيها
> غير الراجل خالص
> حتى دايما يقولوا الراجل خشن والست حنينة كل القفات الحلوة فى المراة


حاولي ان تفهمي كلامي يا قمر انا مش قلت ان المراة وحشة
انا بتكلم عن المجتمع واحتقاره للمراة
خاصة مجتمعنا الشرقي لبيضطهد المراة 
الرجل بيحيا حياته زي ما هو عايز ما فيش حد بيحاسبو ع اغلبية افعالو
لكن بالنسبة للمراة الامر مختلف
الراجل حياته افضل بكثير من المراة هذا لبقصدو يا قكر


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> حاولي ان تفهمي كلامي يا قمر انا مش قلت ان المراة وحشة
> انا بتكلم عن المجتمع واحتقاره للمراة
> خاصة مجتمعنا الشرقي لبيضطهد المراة
> الرجل بيحيا حياته زي ما هو عايز ما فيش حد بيحاسبو ع اغلبية افعالو
> ...








اة كلامك صحيح
بس المجتمع دة بيشوف كدة لانة متخلف
بس احنا ميهمناش رائيهم زى ما هما مش بيهتموا بارائنا
ولازم نخليهم يقتنعوا  باللى احنا عايزينة ولازم كمان نعرفهم ان احنا زيهم فى كل حاجة
منخضعش ليهم ونبكى على حالنا


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> سرج مش بيقول كدة خالص



يالهووى عليك لاء يرج بيقول كدة
انت تعرفة لاء انا اعرفة اة


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> حاولي ان تفهمي كلامي يا قمر انا مش قلت ان المراة وحشة
> انا بتكلم عن المجتمع واحتقاره للمراة
> خاصة مجتمعنا الشرقي لبيضطهد المراة
> الرجل بيحيا حياته زي ما هو عايز ما فيش حد بيحاسبو ع اغلبية افعالو
> ...


انا قلت لحضرتك
انا ضد الفكر دا


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انا قلت لحضرتك
> انا ضد الفكر دا



وانا قلت ان اغلبية الرجالة مع الفكر ده


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جيد


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> وانا قلت ان اغلبية الرجالة مع الفكر ده


انا كرهت الرجاله بسببك
انتى وبنت الملك
ههههههههه
وهحول
كدة
تعبنوى بجد
هههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بالعكس لو كنت مراة مكنتش فهمتك
> انا فهمتك وحسيت بيكى لانى راجل وولد
> اغلب الرجال الوحشين دول
> ممكن نتجاهلهم
> ...



ازاي نتجاهلهم?!
المجتمع هيك. نتجاهل المجتمع?!
ليه بنشوف الاغلبية?! المجتمع بتحكم عليه من اغلبية سكانه ام من الاقلية ?!
وانا ازاي هعرف ان الواحد ده مش من الاغلبية?!


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ازاي نتجاهلهم?!
> المجتمع هيك. نتجاهل المجتمع?!
> ليه بنشوف الاغلبية?! المجتمع بتحكم عليه من اغلبية سكانه ام من الاقلية ?!
> وانا ازاي هعرف ان الواحد ده مش من الاغلبية?!


هتعرفى ان الحد دا مش من الاغلبيه
لما تتعملى معاه
كتير راج تعرفى 
طبعه


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انا كرهت الرجاله بسببك
> انتى وبنت الملك
> ههههههههه
> وهحول
> ...



اذا كنت انت راجل كرهت الرجالة احنى بقى نقول ايييييييييييييه?!


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

*ماتبكى واحنا مالنا

خليها تبكى وتقطع نفسها هههههههه
*​


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ماتبكى واحنا مالنا
> 
> خليها تبكى وتقطع نفسها هههههههه
> *​



شوفت الرجالة يا استاذ سرج
انا رائ صح


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ماتبكى واحنا مالنا
> 
> خليها تبكى وتقطع نفسها هههههههه
> *​



مش انا لببكي يا رجعي
انا بجاوب ع سؤال  من الواقع لبشوفو خاصة اني بعيش في بيئة اغلب سكانها مسلمون يعني متشبعين بالافكار الاسلامية الحقيرة عن المراة 
طول عمركم شرقيين رجعيين
ربنا يصبرنا عليكم


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> شوفت الرجالة يا استاذ سرج
> انا رائ صح





أنجيلا قال:


> مش انا لببكي يا رجعي
> انا بجاوب ع سؤال بس
> طول عمركم شرقيين رجعيين
> ربنا يصبرنا عليكم




*ههههههه سمعونى صوت البكاء بس علشان بحبه :gy0000:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه سمعونى صوت البكاء بس علشان بحبه :gy0000:
> *​


انت تامر يا راجل 
انا هسمعك صوت بكائك قريب اوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> انت تامر يا راجل
> انا هسمعك صوت بكائك قريب اوىىىىىىىىىى




*ههههههه ولا تعرفى

اصلا انا مش ببكى خالص حتى لو عايز :w00t:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه ولا تعرفى
> 
> اصلا انا مش ببكى خالص حتى لو عايز :w00t:
> *​


متقلقش انا هخليك تبكي ولو مش عايز حتى ههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> متقلقش انا هخليك تبكي ولو مش عايز حتى ههههههههه



*هههههههههه كان غيرك اشطر*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه كان غيرك اشطر*​



هنشوف الاشطر يا واد ياشرقي يا رجعي هههههههه


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هنشوف الاشطر يا واد ياشرقي يا رجعي هههههههه




*طيب انا مستنى .. متتأخريش بقى ld:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طيب انا مستنى .. متتأخريش بقى ld:
> *​



امرك يا باشا هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> اذا كنت انت راجل كرهت الرجالة احنى بقى نقول ايييييييييييييه?!


هههههههه
انتى تحبيهم
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ماتبكى واحنا مالنا
> 
> خليها تبكى وتقطع نفسها هههههههه
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت زى العسل
مش عارف اقيم مشاركتك دى
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> شوفت الرجالة يا استاذ سرج
> انا رائ صح


مشفتش حد
هما فين
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> مش انا لببكي يا رجعي
> انا بجاوب ع سؤال  من الواقع لبشوفو خاصة اني بعيش في بيئة اغلب سكانها مسلمون يعني متشبعين بالافكار الاسلامية الحقيرة عن المراة
> طول عمركم شرقيين رجعيين
> ربنا يصبرنا عليكم


جرحتينى كدة


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> متقلقش انا هخليك تبكي ولو مش عايز حتى ههههههههه


ناتيك اينما كت
خدمة توصيل الطلبات للمنازل
هههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (18 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه سمعونى صوت البكاء بس علشان بحبه :gy0000:
> *​



انت عايز تفرح فينا 
على فكرة الانثى دى لما بتحب تكون
قوية بتكون قوية جدا ومش هعيط
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

تبقى قوية ازاى
تلعب حديد يعنى؟


----------



## marcelino (18 أبريل 2011)

*فييييين* *

مافيش واحدة بتبكى دلوقتى عايز اتفرج واستمع هههههههه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

معروف جدا ان الانثي حساسة جدا ودمعتها قريبة
ممكن تبكي في لحظة فرح وممكن تبكي في لحظة حزن
وممكن تبكي في كل اللحظات اللي بتقول عليها دي وغيرها​


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *فييييين* *
> 
> مافيش واحدة بتبكى دلوقتى عايز اتفرج واستمع هههههههه
> *​


يعنى انت تقصد انمبقاش فيه بنات دلوقتى؟
ها ها ها
ها
ها
تصدق كلامك صح
ههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> معروف جدا ان الانثي حساسة جدا ودمعتها قريبة
> ممكن تبكي في لحظة فرح وممكن تبكي في لحظة حزن
> وممكن تبكي في كل اللحظات اللي بتقول عليها دي وغيرها​


مهو الرجال حساس برضو
مش حيطان يعنى احنا
ويمكن الرجاله حساسة اكتر من الستات
هع


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2011)

*الانثى تبكى من ظلم الرجل وقهر المجتمع الغبى 
الانثى تبكى لان المجتمع الاعمى فى قلبه وضميره ينظر لها على انها مجرد جسد وفريسة لاعقل لها 
الانثى تبكى لانها محرومة من ان تكون انسانة كاملة تعبر عن مشاعرها وافكارها دون ان يضعها المجتمع تحت المجهر لفحصها 
الانثى تبكى لانها مضطرة دائما ان ترضى المجتمع لدرجة انها كثيرا ماتتزوج فقط ارضاءا للمجتمع وخوفا منه ان يعطيها هذا اللقب الحجرى(عانس ) 

الانثى تبكى لانها دائما المخطئة ,لانها تتحمل مسئولية كل شئ حتى اخطاء الرجل 
فالرجل المغتصب اغتصب لانها اغرته او اغوته وتصبح المجنى عليها جانية والجانى مغلوب على امره 

الانثى تبكى لانها عندما تخطئ يصبح خطأها مضاعف ولا يسامحها المجتمع الخشبى اللا نسانى بينما خطأ الرجل يعتبر نزوة يمكن التغاضى عنها 

الانثى تبكى لمجرد انها انثى فى مجتمع حيوانى همجى ذكورى 
لم يرتقى بعد لمستوى المجتمعات الانسانية 
العمى 
*


----------



## كرستينا0 (19 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> تبقى قوية ازاى
> تلعب حديد يعنى؟



لالالالالالالالا طبعا مش تلعب
حديد دى للرجالة اللى عندها نقص
بتبقى قوية يعنى لو حست ان الراجل عايزها
تعيط قدامة مثلا عمرها ما هتعيط
مثلا يعنى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

عندي ملحوظة بس الأول

انت كاتب الموضوع عن الأنثى 
بس كل الضمائر تعود على شيئ مذكر

زي : لأنه ،تجده قوية ! ، تجده لطيفة  

متهيألي المفروض : تجدها ، لأنها  

إلا بأة لو انا مفهمتش الموضوع غلط  





 
ــــ




Nancy2 قال:


> *الانثى تبكى من ظلم الرجل وقهر المجتمع الغبى
> الانثى تبكى لان المجتمع الاعمى فى قلبه وضميره ينظر لها على انها مجرد جسد وفريسة لاعقل لها
> الانثى تبكى لانها محرومة من ان تكون انسانة كاملة تعبر عن مشاعرها وافكارها دون ان يضعها المجتمع تحت المجهر لفحصها
> الانثى تبكى لانها مضطرة دائما ان ترضى المجتمع لدرجة انها كثيرا ماتتزوج  فقط ارضاءا للمجتمع وخوفا منه ان يعطيها هذا اللقب الحجرى(عانس )
> ...



زود على دول كمان 
لما بتخرط البصل


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> زود على دول كمان
> لما بتخرط البصل



*لا زود عليها لما تخرط الراجل جوزها حتت صغيرة وتعبيه فى اكياس بلاستك وترمى كل حته فى مكان بعد مايكون قهرها وطلع عينيها وجابلها الامراض المزمنة بأفكاره الحجرية 
ههههههههههههههه عقبالك 
*


----------



## marcelino (19 أبريل 2011)

*يعنى مافيش بنت هتعيط انهاره وتقطع نفسها 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يعنى مافيش بنت هتعيط انهاره وتقطع نفسها
> *​



*لا دلوقتى جه زمن عياطكوا انتوا يلا سد يابابا سد خلاص هجبلك مصاصة منك له 
هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## marcelino (19 أبريل 2011)

*غلبانه :t23:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مهو الرجال حساس برضو
> مش حيطان يعنى احنا
> ويمكن الرجاله حساسة اكتر من الستات
> هع




مين قال كده
الرجالة عندهم كمية لامبالاه فظيعة جدا
وده اللي مخليهم مش حساسين نهائي​


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> لالالالالالالالا طبعا مش تلعب
> حديد دى للرجالة اللى عندها نقص
> بتبقى قوية يعنى لو حست ان الراجل عايزها
> تعيط قدامة مثلا عمرها ما هتعيط
> مثلا يعنى


شكلك حافظة مش فاهمه
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> عندي ملحوظة بس الأول
> 
> انت كاتب الموضوع عن الأنثى
> بس كل الضمائر تعود على شيئ مذكر
> ...


اقراء كويس تانى
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا زود عليها لما تخرط الراجل جوزها حتت صغيرة وتعبيه فى اكياس بلاستك وترمى كل حته فى مكان بعد مايكون قهرها وطلع عينيها وجابلها الامراض المزمنة بأفكاره الحجرية
> ههههههههههههههه عقبالك
> *


دى ست ممكن تعيط
لما تخرط جوزة
الله يرحمنا
الستات خلاص بح
انتهت من زمان
هع


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا دلوقتى جه زمن عياطكوا انتوا يلا سد يابابا سد خلاص هجبلك مصاصة منك له
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> *


عاوزة واحد كبير
هع


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مين قال كده
> الرجالة عندهم كمية لامبالاه فظيعة جدا
> وده اللي مخليهم مش حساسين نهائي​


ونفس النظام فالستات
هع


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2011)

*ياااااعم سيبهم يعيطووووووا علشان يجيبوا شويه طراوة 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ونفس النظام فالستات
> هع




نفس النظام مين يا عم
معتقدش ان في واحدة عندها نفس اللامبالاه اللي عندكم
وعلشان كده دموعنا قريبة جدا
لكن انتوا نادر ما دموعكم تنزل
وده فرق المشاعر اللي بينا وبينكم​


----------



## girgis2 (22 أبريل 2011)

*أنا عايز أفهم حاجة بس يعني*

*هو أي راجل مادام هو راجل يبقى لازم متبلد المشاعر و أناني ودكتاتور وميش بيراعي ربنا مع الكل مش مع الأنثى وبس ... الخ*

*وأي أنثى عشان هي أنثى تبقى حساسة ومحترمة وحاجة كدة محصلتش*

*مفيش العكس خالص ولا هنقول الرد الدبلوماسي ونقول الأغلبية بس كدة*

*الرجل لا يفهم لغة البكاء أيتها الأنثى ودا غصب عنه عشان كدة ممكن تلاقيه ياخد عياطك دا مش على محمل الجد ويجرحك بدون ما يقصد هو بيتكلم وبيفهم بلغة وحضرتك بتتكلمي وبتفهمي بلغة تانية يبقى الأفضل هو ان احنا نتكلم ونتحاور بهدوء وباحترام*

*وبعدين بدل ما حد يعيط عمال على بطال كدة طب ما نتفاهم ونتحاور بمحبة وود واحترام ونحاول نفهم الطرف الآخر امتى أتكلم وأمتى أسكت معاه وأمتى أشد وأمتى أرخي *​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *الرجل لا يفهم لغة البكاء أيتها الأنثى ودا غصب عنه عشان كدة ممكن تلاقيه ياخد عياطك دا مش على محمل الجد ويجرحك بدون ما يقصد هو بيتكلم وبيفهم بلغة وحضرتك بتتكلمي وبتفهمي بلغة تانية يبقى الأفضل هو ان احنا نتكلم ونتحاور بهدوء وباحترام*
> ​



*لا هو الراجل مش بيفهم خالص الحقيقة ههههههههههه
لا لغة البكاء ولا لغة الاشارة حتى 
واحنا مقدرين القصور اللى عنده فى الفهم وبناخده على قد عقله 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## girgis2 (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا هو الراجل مش بيفهم خالص الحقيقة ههههههههههه*
> *لا لغة البكاء ولا لغة الاشارة حتى *
> *واحنا مقدرين القصور اللى عنده فى الفهم وبناخده على قد عقله *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*الراجل مش قليل الفهم أو ناقص عقل وقصور في الفهم*

*الراجل دا خلقه الله على صورته ومثاله ذي الأنثى بل هو رأس الأنثى وهي جسده ولو مالوش لزمه وكان مخلوق ضار مكنش ربنا خلقه أساسا*

*قولنا حوار متبادل باحترااام للكيان الآخر مش ناخده على أد عقله ومعرفشي آيه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *الراجل مش قليل الفهم أو ناقص عقل وقصور في الفهم*
> 
> *الراجل دا خلقه الله على صورته ومثاله ذي الأنثى بل هو رأس الأنثى وهي جسده ولو مالوش لزمه وكان مخلوق ضار مكنش ربنا خلقه أساسا*
> 
> *قولنا حوار متبادل باحترااام للكيان الآخر مش ناخده على أد عقله ومعرفشي آيه*​



*فيه ايه يا اخ جرجس؟ انت شايفنى بتكلم بجد علشان تدينى المحاضرة ديه ؟
انا بهزر اصلا واظن واضح من طريقتى ومن كلامى 
لتانى مرة انا بقولها  انا مش تلميذة ولا طفلة صغيرة عند حد علشان كل واحد يجى يدينى محاضرة 
انا اصلا بهزر فى كل مشاركاتى اللى كتبتها فى المواضيع اللى زى كده واظن واضح من طريقة كلامى 
معتقدتش فيه حد عاقل يعنى ممكن يقول الكلام ده بجد مش ممكن انا اقول على الراجل مش بيفهم واكون بتكلم بجد 
الراجل ده مهم فى حياتى لانه هو بابا واخويا واصدقاء ليا كتير بحبهم وبقدرهم وعلمونى حاجات كتير 
وبشكر الرب من اجل وجودهم فى حياتى كمان 
سلام 
*


----------



## girgis2 (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فيه ايه يا اخ جرجس؟ انت شايفنى بتكلم بجد علشان تدينى المحاضرة ديه ؟*
> *انا بهزر اصلا واظن واضح من طريقتى ومن كلامى *
> 
> *لتانى مرة انا بقولها انا مش تلميذة ولا طفلة صغيرة عند حد علشان كل واحد يجى يدينى محاضرة*
> ...




*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

*انا مقللتش من شأن حد وكلامى  لايمكن يتاخد على انه بجد لان مفيش حد عاقل ممكن يقول الكلام ده على اى حد بجد 
اذا كنت انا ضد العنف ضد المرأة فأنا ضد العنف ضد اى حد مش بس المرأة 
ديه طريقتى فى الهزار والناس عرفانى خلاص ومفتكرش فيه حد ممكن يتخيل انى بتكلم بجد 


*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*صلوا ع النبي يا جماعه
هو الشيطان دخل بينا ولا ايه
نانسي بتهزر كده ع طول يا جرجس
مش قصدها اي حاجه وياما قالت اكتر من كده
لكن في الجد هتاخد منها كلام محترم ومقنع جدا
ملكيش دعوه باحفاد سي السيد تاني يا نووسه​*


----------



## girgis2 (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا مقللتش من شأن حد وكلامى لايمكن يتاخد على انه بجد لان مفيش حد عاقل ممكن يقول الكلام ده على اى حد بجد *
> *اذا كنت انا ضد العنف ضد المرأة فأنا ضد العنف ضد اى حد مش بس المرأة*
> 
> *وأنا متفقك معاكي تماما في نفس النقطة*​*ديه طريقتى فى الهزار والناس عرفانى خلاص ومفتكرش فيه حد ممكن يتخيل انى بتكلم بجد*


*كل سنة وحضرتك والأسرة بخير*

*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا عايز أفهم حاجة بس يعني*
> 
> *هو أي راجل مادام هو راجل يبقى لازم متبلد المشاعر و أناني ودكتاتور وميش بيراعي ربنا مع الكل مش مع الأنثى وبس ... الخ*
> 
> ...




محدش قال الكلام ده كله
مش عارفة اوصلهالك
حاول تفهمني
البنت وهي بتتكلم بتحاول علي اد ما تقدر تاخد بالها من كلامها علشان مش تجرح اللي قدامها
لكن الرجل مش فيه النقطة دي ممكن يقول كلام يجرح اللي قدامه من غير ما يحس
يمكن علشان كده احنا شايفين الرجالة بيجرحوا كتير
لغة الدموع دي مش بتفرق بين راجل وست
الاتنين من حقهم يعبروا عن شعورهم بالدموع
وبصراحة مش بحب فكرة ان الراجل مش بيعيط
ليه هو مش بني ادم وبيحس ومن حقه لما يتخنق يعيط
في رجالة كتير بتقسي علي نفسها ومش بترضي تبكي
ودي في حد نفسها قسوة جامدة اوي
الست مش تقدر عليها
علشان كده بنقول ان الست حساسة اكتر ودموعها قريبة​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *كل سنة وحضرتك والأسرة بخير*
> 
> *سلام المسيح معك*​



*ميرسى وانت طيب وبخير دايما وبلاش حضرتك ديه 
انت متعرفش سنى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟ههههههه
سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## girgis2 (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صلوا ع النبي يا جماعه​*
> *هو الشيطان دخل بينا ولا ايه*
> *نانسي بتهزر كده ع طول يا جرجس*
> *مش قصدها اي حاجه وياما قالت اكتر من كده*
> ...



*معلشي يبقى أنا اللي واخدها جد زيادة شوية وبزعل بسرعة*
*ههههه*

*كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين ياجماعة*

*حصل خير*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *معلشي يبقى أنا اللي واخدها جد زيادة شوية وبزعل بسرعة*
> *ههههه*
> 
> *كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين ياجماعة*
> ...




*وانت بخير دايما
وكل اسرتك بخير
واكيد مش حصل حاجه​*


----------



## girgis2 (22 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> محدش قال الكلام ده كله
> مش عارفة اوصلهالك
> حاول تفهمني
> البنت وهي بتتكلم بتحاول علي اد ما تقدر تاخد بالها من كلامها علشان مش تجرح اللي قدامها
> ...





*سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكي*
*كل سنة وحضرتك والأسرة بخير*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههه والنبى الراجل الشرقى ده جننا 
نبكى يقول دول زنانين وبيعيطوا كتير ما نعيطش يقول دول مش بيحسوا ومعندهمش دم 
لا وايه عايز يحرمنا من حتى حق البكاء اللى هو وسيلة التعبير 
الوحيدة اللى تقدر عليها سيدات وبنات كتير مغلوبين على امرهم 

طيب يابنات نعمل ايه فى الراجل الشرقى ؟؟؟نعمل ايه معاه؟
انا مش قولت نستخدم المبيدات الحشرية ؟,يلا بسرعة كل واحدة تجيب بيرسول وترش لحسن دول كتروا اوى وملوا البلد 
ادى اخرتها لما تسيبوا الشباك مفتوح شوفتوا بيكتروا ويتلموا ازاى ؟ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> * والنبى الراجل الشرقى ده جننا
> *




*والنبي انتوا مجانين لوحدكم
هتجبلنا مصيبه ع الصبح​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ياااااعم سيبهم يعيطووووووا علشان يجيبوا شويه طراوة
> *​


صح
 يا ريس
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفس النظام مين يا عم
> معتقدش ان في واحدة عندها نفس اللامبالاه اللي عندكم
> وعلشان كده دموعنا قريبة جدا
> لكن انتوا نادر ما دموعكم تنزل
> وده فرق المشاعر اللي بينا وبينكم​


هع
انتو برضو عندكم لا مبالاة


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أبريل 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا عايز أفهم حاجة بس يعني*
> 
> *هو أي راجل مادام هو راجل يبقى لازم متبلد المشاعر و أناني ودكتاتور وميش بيراعي ربنا مع الكل مش مع الأنثى وبس ... الخ*
> 
> ...


كلام مش صحيح
وش منصف
وفيه تحيز


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا هو الراجل مش بيفهم خالص الحقيقة ههههههههههه
> لا لغة البكاء ولا لغة الاشارة حتى
> واحنا مقدرين القصور اللى عنده فى الفهم وبناخده على قد عقله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




> *الراجل مش قليل الفهم أو ناقص عقل وقصور في الفهم*
> 
> *الراجل دا خلقه الله على صورته ومثاله ذي الأنثى بل هو رأس الأنثى وهي جسده ولو مالوش لزمه وكان مخلوق ضار مكنش ربنا خلقه أساسا*
> 
> *قولنا حوار متبادل باحترااام للكيان الآخر مش ناخده على أد عقله ومعرفشي آيه*


الرد جامد وصحيح
بس نسيت نقطة
ان الست مش بتفهم اصلا
ههههههههه​


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فيه ايه يا اخ جرجس؟ انت شايفنى بتكلم بجد علشان تدينى المحاضرة ديه ؟
> انا بهزر اصلا واظن واضح من طريقتى ومن كلامى
> لتانى مرة انا بقولها  انا مش تلميذة ولا طفلة صغيرة عند حد علشان كل واحد يجى يدينى محاضرة
> انا اصلا بهزر فى كل مشاركاتى اللى كتبتها فى المواضيع اللى زى كده واظن واضح من طريقة كلامى
> ...


الاعتراف سيد الفانلا
مهم ومتقدريش تستغنى عنه يا معلم
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعه احنا بنهزر,بكل حب ومحبه
ومش بنتكلم بجد,بنهزر ,لان كل من الراجل والست يكملان بعض
ومفيش حد ممكن يستغنى عن التانى
وفالاخر عاوزين نطلع كسبين بعض فمحبه المسيح
يا ريت محدش يزعل من حد
الرب يبارك الجميع


----------

